# typically = χαρακτηριστικά | κατά κανόνα | όπως πάντα



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Costas said:


> Να ρίξω τον προβολέα στο Typically του #1. Με ενοχλεί. Θα έβαζα "Συνήθως, Κανονικά, Κατά κανόνα". Το Τυπικά (που χρησιμοποιεί το μετάφρασμα: «Τυπικά, η φωλιά των υμενοπτέρων έχει μόνο μία ώριμη βασίλισσα») το αντιδιαστέλλω...typically προς το Ουσιαστικά.



Ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι υπάρχει στα λεξικά, αλλά δεν το έχει σε όλα και σε όλες τις σημασίες, οπότε:

Από Longman:
*typically *_adverb_
1 in a way that a person or group is generally believed to behave: _Typically, he didn't even bother to tell anyone he was going. | Al was his typically cheerful self again_.
2 in a way that shows the usual or expected features of someone or something: _a delightful, typically Dutch hotel | The male of the species is typically smaller than the female._
3 in the way that a particular type of thing usually happens: _Women in developing countries typically have their first child when they are very young. | I typically get around 30 emails a day_.

*Typically,* he didn't even bother to tell anyone he was going. = Όπως πάντα / Όπως το συνηθίζει...
Al was his *typically cheerful self* again. = γνωστός ευδιάθετος εαυτός του.
a delightful, *typically Dutch* hotel = χαρακτηριστικά ολλανδικό.
The male of the species is *typically smaller* than the female. = κανονικά μικρότερο / κατά κανόνα μικρότερο.
Women in developing countries *typically* have their first child when they are very young. = κατά κανόνα
I *typically* get around 30 emails a day. = συνήθως, κατά κανόνα

Thanks, Costas.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Το «τυπικά» προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει ως επίρρημα, με ξενίζει και το αποφεύγω, αλλά εντάξει, δεν θα κόψω και φλέβες αν το δω κάπου γραμμένο - όλο και πιο συχνά όμως τα τελευταία χρόνια... Είναι από τις λέξεις εκείνες που, εφόσον αποδοθούν πιστά, «φωνάζουν» ότι το κείμενο είναι (βιαστική) μετάφραση ξένου και όχι πρωτότυπο άρθρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> a delightful, *typically Dutch* hotel = χαρακτηριστικά ολλανδικό.



Στο συγκεκριμένο πάντως, άνετα θα έλεγα ένα "τυπικά ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο". Γενικά, τα όρια είναι φτενά. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το τυπικά μπορεί να λέγεται άνετα, ενώ σε άλλες να χτυπάει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Ας πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου :)


nickel said:


> a delightful, *typically Dutch* hotel = χαρακτηριστικά ολλανδικό.


Αυτό θα το απέδιδα ως _ένα *χαρακτηριστικό* ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο._


----------



## crystal (Apr 9, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα "ένα τυπικό ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο" και το καταθέτω μόνο για χάρη του πλουραλισμού. 
Αλλά συμφωνώ για τα υπόλοιπα, εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Δεν σκοπεύω να ζητήσω την κατάργηση του «τυπικός». Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το «τυπικό ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο» ή το «τυπικό πασχαλινό έθιμο» αν και προτιμώ να πω «το έκανε με χαρακτηριστική ευκολία» παρά «με τυπική ευκολία» ή «είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα» αντί για «τυπικό δείγμα». Καταθέτω και τις σχετικές σημασίες των δύο γνωστών λεξικών (ΛΝΕΓ & ΛΚΝ) για να βρίσκονται. Το νήμα αποβλέπει κυρίως στο να μη γίνεται αυτόματη μετάφραση τού _typically_ σε _τυπικά_ (με την ευκαιρία, προσθέτω και το σχετικό πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ).


*χαρακτηριστικός*: αυτός που χαρακτηρίζει (κάποιον/κάτι), που αποτελεί διακριτικό του γνώρισμα: _η φιλοξενία είναι χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο τού ελληνικού λαού | είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση θρησκόληπτου ανθρώπου | θα σας αναφέρω ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα πολιτικής ευελιξίας_. ΣΥΝ. αντιπροσωπευτικός, τυπικός.
[ΛΚΝ] 1. που χαρακτηρίζει κπ. ή κτ., που αποτελεί διακριτικό στοιχείο του: _Η συμπεριφορά του ήταν χαρακτηριστική της νοοτροπίας του. Τα αντιμετωπίζει όλα με τη χαρακτηριστική αδιαφορία του. Xαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτοθυσίας είναι η Έξοδος του Mεσολογγίου_, αντιπροσωπευτικό.

*τυπικός*: 2. (α) αυτός που είναι χαρακτηριστικός (κατάστασης, φαινομένου, συμπεριφοράς κ.ά.): _η στάση της αποτελεί τυπική εκδήλωση αδιαφορίας | τυπικό παράδειγμα / τυπική περίπτωση δημοσιοϋπαλληλικής νοοτροπίας_. (β) (ειδικότ.) αυτός που είναι χαρακτηριστικός συνόλου ή περιοχής: _είναι τυπικός Άγγλος — πάντα ακριβής στα ραντεβού του | το σούβλισμα αρνιού είναι τυπικό πασχαλινό έθιμο_.
[ΛΚΝ] β. που συγκεντρώνει τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της ομάδας ή της κατηγορίας στην οποία ανήκει• αντιπροσωπευτικός: _O τάδε είναι τυπικός Γάλλος. H τυπική ελληνική οικογένεια είναι τετραμελής. Ένα τυπικό αστικό διαμέρισμα των τριών δωματίων_. | _Tυπική μορφή μιας αρρώστιας_, χαρακτηριστική. ANT άτυπη. || κλασικός: _Tυπική περίπτωση. Tυπικό παράδειγμα_. | _τυπικός όροφος_, που τη διάταξη των χώρων του την έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι όροφοι. γ. συνηθισμένος, καθιερωμένος: _O κυριακάτικος περίπατος είναι μια τυπική μορφή ψυχαγωγίας. Tο ψητό αρνί είναι το τυπικό πασχαλινό φαγητό_. δ. τυποποιημένος, χωρίς πρωτοτυπία: _Tυπικό χτένισμα / ντύσιμο_, συντηρητικό. _Mαγειρεύει όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια, τα τυπικά φαγητά_.

*αντιπροσωπευτικός*: αυτός που έχει την ικανότητα να αντιπροσωπεύσει, που μπορεί να εκφράσει αυτό που θεωρείται βασικό για μια κατηγορία: _η έκθεση περιέχει τα πλέον αντιπροσωπευτικά έργα τής ζωγραφικής τού 18ου αι_. | _στις ανθολογίες συλλέγονται τα αντιπροσωπευτικά δημιουργήματα κάθε περιόδου_.
[ΛΚΝ] που αντιπροσωπεύει κπ. ή κτ.: _Συνέδριο / προεδρείο αντιπροσωπευτικό όλων των τάσεων. Πίνακας αντιπροσωπευτικός της δουλειάς ενός ζωγράφου. αντιπροσωπευτικός τύπος, που έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά ορισμένου συνόλου. O ομηρικός Oδυσσέας είναι ο αντιπροσωπευτικός τύπος του Έλληνα_.


*τυπικά - τυπικώς - τύποις - για τους τύπους*. Το επίρρημα _τυπικώς_ διαφέρει από το _τυπικά _κατά έναν λεπτό αλλά σημαντικό τρόπο: Το *τυπικώς* σημαίνει «από τυπικής πλευράς, όπως ορίζουν οι τύποι, η τυπική διαδικασία»: _Τυπικώς, για να είναι νόμιμη η απόφαση, απαιτούνται οι υπογραφές τριών υπουργών — Τυπικώς δεν επιτρέπεται να παρίσταται ο υποψήφιος κατά την κρίση τής διδακτορικής διατριβής. _Το *τυπικά* σημαίνει περισσότερο «φαινομενικά, επιφανειακά, για να τηρηθούν οι τύποι και τα προσχήματα», αντιτιθέμενο σημασιολογικά προς το «στην ουσία, ουσιαστικά»: _Τυπικά ζουν ακόμη μαζί, αλλά έχουν χωρίσει εδώ και δύο χρόνια — Τυπικά το οικόπεδο ανήκει στην Κοινότητα, αλλά το χρησιμοποιούν οι γείτονες για πάρκινγκ από τότε που ήρθαμε εδώ. _Διασαφείται ότι το _τυπικά _χρησιμοποιείται επίσης όπως το _τυπικώς, _αλλά κυρίως χρησιμοποιείται ως αντίθετο τού «κατ' ουσίαν, στην ουσία, ουσιαστικά, στην πραγματικότητα»: Θέλω να _συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου ουσιαστικά, όχι τυπικά. _Στην εμφατική, ιδιαίτερη χρήση του το επίρρημα _τυπικά _ισοδυναμεί με τα επιρρηματικά *τύποις* και *για τους τύπους*: _Τύποις συμμετέχουν κι αυτοί, ουσιαστικά όμως η επιχείρηση διευθύνεται από τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες _— _Έκαναν_ _πως συμφωνούν για τους τύπους, στην πραγματικότητα τους χωρίζει μίσος αγεφύρωτο._​


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Ξεφεύγω προς στιγμήν από το επίρρημα, για να πω ότι αρκετά συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε το "τυπική περίπτωση". 
Π.χ. Fred is a typical Englishman: Ο Φρεντ είναι τυπική περίπτωση Άγγλου. (Κι εδώ βέβαια το "χαρακτηριστκή περίπτωση" μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα). 
Αν όμως πούμε "ο Φρεντ είναι τυπικός Άγγλος" προκύπτει διαφορετικό νόημα.

Πολύ χρήσιμο το νήμα. Το typically είναι τελικά μια τυπική :) περίπτωση μεταφραστικής παγίδας.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ας πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος: Στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχεις επίρρημα στην δεύτερη επίθετο. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το επίρρημα προσδίδει ιδιότητα στο επίθετο που ακολουθεί (ένα ξενοδοχείο που είναι _χαρακτηριστικά ολλανδικό_ δηλαδή η _ολλανδικότητα_ -στην σχεδίαση ή εξυπηρέτηση π.χ.- το χαρακτηρίζει), στην δεύτερη όμως το επίθετο προσδίδει την ιδιότητα στο ουσιαστικό, δηλαδή λες ένα _χαρακτηριστικό ξενοδοχείο_ (επιβλητικό κτήριο π.χ.), που τέλος πάντων τυχαίνει να είναι και ολλανδική ιδιοκτησίας. Δεν είναι το ίδιο νομίζω. 

Ο ακροατής ή ο αναγνώστης όμως αμφιβάλλω αν θα καταλάβει την διαφορά, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. 



crystal said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα "ένα τυπικό ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο" και το καταθέτω μόνο για χάρη του πλουραλισμού.
> Αλλά συμφωνώ για τα υπόλοιπα, εννοείται.



Τυπικό ξενοδοχείο; Μες στην τυπικότητα έ;


----------



## crystal (Apr 9, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος: Στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχεις επίρρημα στην δεύτερη επίθετο. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το επίρρημα προσδίδει ιδιότητα στο επίθετο που ακολουθεί (ένα ξενοδοχείο που είναι _χαρακτηριστικά ολλανδικό_ δηλαδή η _ολλανδικότητα_ -στην σχεδίαση ή εξυπηρέτηση π.χ.- το χαρακτηρίζει), στην δεύτερη όμως το επίθετο προσδίδει την ιδιότητα στο ουσιαστικό, δηλαδή λες ένα _χαρακτηριστικό ξενοδοχείο_ (επιβλητικό κτήριο π.χ.), που τέλος πάντων τυχαίνει να είναι και ολλανδική ιδιοκτησίας. Δεν είναι το ίδιο νομίζω.
> 
> Ο ακροατής ή ο αναγνώστης όμως αμφιβάλλω αν θα καταλάβει την διαφορά, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.



Μέχρι σήμερα νόμιζα ότι αυτή η σύναψη έχει καθιερωμένο νόημα, αλλά να που αποδεικνύεται ότι υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές αναγνώσεις.



> Τυπικό ξενοδοχείο; Μες την τυπικότητα έ;



Γιατί, μόνο αυτή τη σημασία έχει η λέξη; 
(Τζάμπα τα γράφεις, Νίκελ!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν σκοπεύω να ζητήσω την κατάργηση του «τυπικός». Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το «τυπικό ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο» ή το «τυπικό πασχαλινό έθιμο»...



Το «τυπικός» στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα δεν χαρακτηρίζει μόνο το _ολλανδικό / πασχαλινό_ (οπότε θα έπρεπε να είναι επίρρημα) ούτε μόνο το _ξενοδοχείο / έθιμο_. Χαρακτηρίζει το «ολλανδικό ξενοδοχείο» (του οποίου αποτελεί αντιπροσωπευτικό παράδειγμα) και το «πασχαλινό έθιμο»: το σούβλισμα του αρνιού είναι ένα καθιερωμένο πασχαλινό έθιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το επίρρημα προσδίδει ιδιότητα στο επίθετο που ακολουθεί


Αυτό το κάνουν όλα τα επιρρήματα, εκτός κι αν ξέρεις εσύ κανένα που συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά, ανυπόταχτο, ας πούμε.

Άσε που δε νομίζω να λες, π.χ., ότι ο μουσακάς είναι _χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό_, αλλά _χαρακτηριστικό ελληνικό φαγητό_, δηλαδή η ελληνικότητα φαίνεται και από τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δε νομίζω να του ζητήσει κανείς διαβατήριο για να τη διαπιστώσει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Μην πιαστείτε τώρα απ' αυτό. Υπάρχουν και οι ανάγκες διατύπωσης που θα φέρουν το επίρρημα να πρέπει να προσδιορίσει μόνο το επίθετο, άρα επίρρημα + επίθετο, π.χ. _μιας συμπεριφοράς χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικής_. Κάποια σχετικά παραδείγματα εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το κάνουν όλα τα επιρρήματα, εκτός κι αν ξέρεις εσύ κανένα που συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά, ανυπόταχτο, ας πούμε.



Χαίρομαι που δεν διαφωνείς με αυτό που έγραψα! :)



> Άσε που δε νομίζω να λες, π.χ., ότι ο μουσακάς είναι _χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό_, αλλά _χαρακτηριστικό ελληνικό φαγητό_, δηλαδή η ελληνικότητα φαίνεται και από τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δε νομίζω να του ζητήσει κανείς διαβατήριο για να τη διαπιστώσει.



Και πάλι δηλαδή δεν διαφωνείς. Τελικά πού θες να καταλήξεις; 

Η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο ότι αλλάζεις αυθαίρετα την δομή της πρότασης μετατρέποντας ένα επίρρημα σε επίθετο. Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα (το διευκρίνισα) έχει _προφανές _νόημα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μπορείς να το κάνεις πάντα όμως; 

π.χ. έστω ότι έχουμε την φράση «_ένα ασφυκτικά γεμάτο δωμάτιο» _αλλά αντίστοιχα εσύ επιλέγεις _«ένα ασφυκτικό γεμάτο δωμάτιο_». Πάλι δηλαδή μετατρέπεις το επίρρημα σε επίθετο. 

Το νοήμα στην δεύτερη εκδοχή είναι το ίδιο; :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2010)

Αφού δε διαφωνείς με το εκάστοτε νήμα όπου διατυπώνεις αντίστοιχα ερωτήματα, αυτές τις γενικής και ρητορικής φύσης απορίες θα έλεγα να ανοίγεις ξεχωριστό νήμα αλλού να τις συζητάμε, γιατί καμιά φορά σπάμε και τα νεύρα του οποιουδήποτε θέλει να φωτιστεί και καίγεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Άσε που δε νομίζω να λες, π.χ., ότι ο μουσακάς είναι _χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό_, αλλά _χαρακτηριστικό ελληνικό φαγητό_, δηλαδή η ελληνικότητα φαίνεται και από τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δε νομίζω να του ζητήσει κανείς διαβατήριο για να τη διαπιστώσει.



Ναι, μόνο που στην περίπτωση του μουσακά, αν πεις χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό είναι σαν να υπονοείς ότι θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και γερμανικός μουσακάς, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αφού δε διαφωνείς με το εκάστοτε νήμα όπου διατυπώνεις αντίστοιχα ερωτήματα, αυτές τις γενικής και ρητορικής φύσης απορίες θα έλεγα να ανοίγεις ξεχωριστό νήμα αλλού να τις συζητάμε, γιατί καμιά φορά σπάμε και τα νεύρα του οποιουδήποτε θέλει να φωτιστεί και καίγεται.



Άρα τελικά δεν υπάρχει «ασφυκτικό γεμάτο δωμάτιο».

Δυστυχώς αυτά που γράφεις έρχονται σε αντίφαση με απάντησή σου σε σχετικό μου ερώτημα πριν μερικές μέρες και θα εκτιμούσα μια διευκρίνιση με πμ.



Ambrose said:


> Ναι, μόνο που στην περίπτωση του μουσακά, αν πεις χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό είναι σαν να υπονοείς ότι θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει και γερμανικός μουσακάς, για παράδειγμα.



Γερμανικός σίγουρα όχι, Τουρκικός όμως;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Το ζήτημά μας δεν είναι η εθνικότητα του μουσακά (που για τους δυτικούς είναι το πιο γνωστό ελληνικό πιάτο), αλλά το πώς χρωματίζεται η λέξη. Χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό προσδιορίζει το ελληνικό κι ακούγεται περίεργο. Χαρακτηριστικό ελληνικό φαγητό προσδιορίζει το φαγητό και ακούγεται σωστό.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημά μας δεν είναι η εθνικότητα του μουσακά (που για τους δυτικούς είναι το πιο γνωστό ελληνικό πιάτο), αλλά το πώς χρωματίζεται η λέξη. *Χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικό φαγητό προσδιορίζει το ελληνικό κι ακούγεται περίεργο. Χαρακτηριστικό ελληνικό φαγητό προσδιορίζει το φαγητό και ακούγεται σωστό.*



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ. Αν ακούγεται περίεργο δεν ξέρω για το συγκεκριμένο, προσωπικά καταλαβαίνω και τις δυο εκδοχές, δηλαδή θεωρώ βγαίνει νόημα νόημα και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, καίτοι στην δεύτερη υπάρχει επέμβαση στην σύνταξη. Δεν γίνεται πάντα όμως. 

Για το εναρκτήριο παράδειγμα, δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ τυπική (<--επίθετο) ελληνική φέτα (=δηλαδή μια ακόμα φέτα, σιγά το πράγμα) αν έβλεπα typically Greek feta.


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Απ' όσο μπορώ να πω, το "τυπικός" με την έννοια που συζητιέται εδώ έχει επεκταθεί πρόσφατα (κάποιες λίγες δεκαετίες δηλαδή) μέσω εύκολης μετάφρασης. Παλιότερα ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο οπουδήποτε εκτός από την επιστημονική οορολογία. Εγώ λοιπόν δικαιούμαι να το αντιπαθώ, αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι η σύμπτωση με το κοινότατο τυπικός=formal. Σκεφτείτε μόνο τη σφαγή πού γίνεται με την informal και την atypical education. Εξακολουθώ να αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ τη μετάφραση του "typical" με το "τυπικός".


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από Longman:
> *typically *_adverb_
> 1 in a way that a person or group is generally believed to behave: _Typically, he didn't even bother to tell anyone he was going. | Al was his typically cheerful self again_.
> 2 in a way that shows the usual or expected features of someone or something: _a delightful, typically Dutch hotel | The male of the species is typically smaller than the female._
> ...



_I_ thank _you_, nickel.

Μια άλλη απόδοση του προφορικού λόγου για το typically είναι το "κλασικός, κλασικά".

Εκεί που το ελληνικό "τυπικός, τυπικά" είναι τελείως άστοχο ως απόδοση του typically, είναι όταν *δεν* συνοδεύει επίθετο. Όταν συνοδεύει, κάποιες φορές λέγεται ή ψιλολέγεται (typically Dutch -> τυπικά-ό/κλασικά-ό/χαρακτηριστικά-ό ολλανδικό) και κάποιες άλλες όχι (typically smaller, όπου κάτι μου λέει ότι το typically δεν συνοδεύει στ' αλήθεια το smaller, απλώς τυχαίνει να βρίσκεται αριστερά του ως χρονικός προσδιορισμός, ως usually --ή τουλάχιστον ότι δεν το συνοδεύει με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το άλλο typically συνοδεύει το Dutch, ως characteristically).

@Themis:
informal = άτυπος, ανεπίσημος
atypical = άτυπος, μη τυπικός, (παίζει και το 'ατυπικός'), αποκλίνων

Τέλος, επανέρχομαι στο ελληνικό ζεύγος τυπικά-ουσιαστικά. Πώς θα είναι αυτό αγγλιστί; officially/nominally ;


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Κώστα, διαφωνώ. Για μένα, informal=άτυπος (σύμφωνα με την κοινή χρήση). Atypical=ιδιότυπος (όχι μόνο για μένα, αλλά και για άλλους, και πολύ σοβαρούς, που το έψαξαν - πάντως το συγκεκριμένο context ήταν η education και το training). Όταν δέχεσαι το "άτυπος" και για τα δύο, διαιωνίζεις μια σύγχυση. Σε τελική ανάλυση, δεν νομίζω πως θα διαφωνήσεις ότι, τουλάχιστον στον γραπτό λόγο, η σαφήνεια της διατύπωσης έχει προτεραιότητα. Δεν μπορείς να αποκαθιστάς τις ισορροπίες με νοήματα και τόνο φωνής.


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2010)

Θέμη, το atypical pneumonia άτυπη πνευμονία δεν το λένε; Ωραία, εγώ να το αποκλείσω ως απόδοση· και τι θα αλλάξει; Αφού έτσι είναι καθιερωμένο. Ή κάνω λάθος;
Το ιδιότυπος, τι να σου πω. Το atypical έχει κοτζάμ στερητικό άλφα· το ιδιότυπος, όχι. Το ιδιότυπος με πάει περισσότερο προς το peculiar.
Από κει και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει ένας μόνο τρόπος να αποδίδονται τόσο γενικές, ρευστές λέξεις. Εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα.
Για το training και το education, δεν ξέρω. Τι σημαίνουν;


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Κώστα, είχα αναφέρει:


> Παλιότερα ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο οπουδήποτε εκτός από την επιστημονική ορολογία


Ας μη μιλήσουμε λοιπόν για επιστημονική ορολογία. Εκεί δεν ήταν ανύπαρκτο το "τυπικός" για το typical. Το πρόβλημα πάντα διευκρινίζεται σε σχέση με τις διπλανές έννοιες. Όταν λοιπόν μιλάμε για typical και μη typical σχέση εργασίας - για να πάρω μια περίπτωση που είναι οικεία σε όλους - δεν είναι άραγε λάθος να μιλάμε για "άτυπη" σχέση εργασίας όταν υπάρχει και το "informal"; Όταν μιλάμε για "άτυπη" σχέση εργασίας, μιλάμε ουσιαστικά για αδήλωτη εργασία. Το atypical δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με αυτό. Πρόκειται για μη κοινή, ασυνήθη, άρα "ιδιότυπη" σχέση εργασίας. Νομίζεις ότι αυτό είναι λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, επανέρχομαι στο ελληνικό ζεύγος τυπικά-ουσιαστικά. Πώς θα είναι αυτό αγγλιστί; officially/nominally ;


Εδώ σε τι συγκείμενο το εννοείς; Νομικό, π.χ.; (Αφού σας είπα, έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη )


----------



## panadeli (Apr 10, 2010)

Themis said:


> Παλιότερα ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο οπουδήποτε εκτός από την επιστημονική οορολογία.



Μια σύντομη επιστημονική παρένθεση εδώ, μπας και το συναντήσετε ποτέ:
Στη συστηματική, το type (το συγκεκριμένο δείγμα βάσει του οποίου πρωτοπεριγράφεται ένα είδος ζώου, φυτού, μύκητα κλπ) λέγεται στα ελληνικά _τύπος,_ και αντίστοιχα typical form=τυπική μορφή, typical variety=τυπική ποικιλία, typical specimen=τυπικό δείγμα κ.ο.κ. Σε εκλαϊκευμένα επιστημονικά βιβλία, ντοκιμαντέρ, κλπ, δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να συναντήσετε τα τελευταία. (Όχι ότι θα ήταν ακριβώς "λάθος" να λέγατε λ.χ. "συνηθισμένη ποικιλία", αλλά το "τυπική ποικιλία" είναι, από τεχνική άποψη, πιο ορθό, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα typical variety σημαίνει the variety that resembles the type -δεν είναι ντε και καλά απαραίτητο να είναι η πιο _συνηθισμένη,_ αν και συχνά είναι) 
Κι εδώ κλείνω την παρένθεση.


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Το ζευγάρι τυπικά/ουσιαστικά θα έλεγα ότι κατ' αρχήν είναι formally/really, αν και νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιούνται αισθητά περισσότερο σαν επίθετα (formal/real).


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2010)

Μια από τις επιλογές είναι επίσης το *in form* και *in substance*, αλλά το ελληνοαγγλικό κομμάτι των _τυπικός, τυπικώς, τυπικά, τύποις_ απαιτεί δουλειά σε πλάτος και σε βάθος, και σήμερα η μέρα είναι για βόλτες.

Για λίγο πάντως θα μελετήσω, επειδή μου αρέσει, τη σχέση _atypical - ιδιότυπος_. Ίσως επειδή είμαι σε ιδιότυπη διάθεση σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> [...]Τέλος, επανέρχομαι στο ελληνικό ζεύγος τυπικά-ουσιαστικά. Πώς θα είναι αυτό αγγλιστί; officially/nominally ;


 
Μια ιδέα για κάποιες περιπτώσεις εδώ, και μάλιστα με παράδειγμα την - τύποις, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις - απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς χώρους: _technically - practically._


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2010)

Για το atypical θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι _υπάρχουν _περιπτώσεις σύγχυσης με το informal. Στην ορολογία των σχέσεων εργασίας, το informal σημαίνει ουσιαστικά την αδήλωτη (μαύρη) εργασία, ενώ το atypical σημαίνει την μη "κανονική" (όπου κανονική θεωρούνταν η πλήρης απασχόληση, λίγο-πολύ με 8ωρο), αλλά με τα ένσημά της και τα όλα της. Δεν αγνοώ βέβαια ότι η ελαστικοποίηση και η κρίση έχουν κάνει αυτή την ορολογία να φαίνεται λίγο ρετρό.


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2010)

Ένα διεθνές συνέδριο του Παν. Πάτρας είχε τίτλο 
Τυπική, Μη Τυπική και Άτυπη Εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα,
που πρέπει να είναι
Formal, Non Formal (ή Nonformal), and Informal Education (ή Learning)

@Themis: δεν διαφωνώ, αν αποκλείσεις την επιστημονική ορολογία. Μόνο που _αυτή_ κυρίως εμφανίζεται στα αποτελέσματα, όταν γουγλάρω το atypical [1][2], οπότε μικρό το κέρδος. Πάντως αυτό που φώτισες στο ποστ σου αφορούσε το typical, όχι το atypical. Επισημαίνω και πάλι τις ανευρέσεις για "ατυπικό" [1][2] (απευθείας μετάφραση από τα ξένα, προφανώς, αλλά μήπως δεν έχουμε ανιστορική [και αϊστορική], ακόμα και αηθική;)

@Palavra: Τυπικά-Ουσιαστικά σε μη ειδικό περιβάλλον. Τυπικά είναι παντρεμένοι, στην ουσία χωρισμένοι, κττ. (καθώς και του daeman πιο πάνω προς Rogerios: technically-practically)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ένα διεθνές συνέδριο του Παν. Πάτρας είχε τίτλο
> Τυπική, Μη Τυπική και Άτυπη Εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα,
> που πρέπει να είναι
> Formal, Non Formal (ή Nonformal), and Informal Education (ή Learning)



Για όποιον δεν βαριέται:
formal, non-formal and informal learning = τυπική, μη τυπική και άτυπη μάθηση
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1063


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2010)

Πάντως δεν είναι και λίγο υπερβολικό να μην έχουμε στον τίτλο του νήματος, έστω ως τέταρτη σημασία, έστω και με ένα προειδοποιητικό (_σπαν._) και ένα *τυπικά*;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως δεν είναι και λίγο υπερβολικό να μην έχουμε στον τίτλο του νήματος, έστω ως τέταρτη σημασία, έστω και με ένα προειδοποιητικό (_σπαν._) και ένα *τυπικά*;



Είναι. Όπως γράφει / έγραφε η υπογραφή κάποιου: «Η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρουσα υπογραφή (και με ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα...)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για όποιον δεν βαριέται:
> formal, non-formal and informal learning = τυπική, μη τυπική και άτυπη μάθηση
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1063



Και επίσης επίσημη, μη επίσημη και ανεπίσημη μάθηση (νεολογισμός που τείνει να καθιερωθεί, βλ. σχόλιο στη σελίδα 19 και υποσημείωση).


----------

